# New sig.....



## gigermunit (Sep 24, 2007)

I made a new sig(about an hour ago)
I also made one yesturday but didnt think it fit what i want to look like on this forum well, so tell me if you guys like it.


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 24, 2007)

pretty wicked


----------



## dice (Sep 24, 2007)

it's really nice but waaay to big for our sig rules (if you make it invisible to staff like my one it won't be removed mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, I totally agree with dice on this one! Except I'm not a staff member. =)


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

too big

otherwise uberpwnsome1337ness-ness


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## Quantum (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm just being picky, but that black square at the bottom middle is really annoying.

Other than that, great job!


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Quantum @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> I'm just being picky, but that black square at the bottom middle is really annoying.
> 
> Other than that, great job!


yeah it magicly appeared and i fix it but forgot to update my upload of it on the photobuckect >_


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Quantum @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> I'm just being picky, but that black square at the bottom middle is really annoying.
> 
> Other than that, great job!


i never noticedit but now that you mention it it is really bugging the hell out of me. weird!


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Quantum @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just being picky, but that black square at the bottom middle is really annoying.
> ...


yeah ill fix it tomarrow.........it messed up when i stroked over my text


----------

